# Rec room/man cave recessed lighting help



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

You try using your stove to power those? It gets rid of the flickering.

IBTL


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome you to ET
Please finish filling out your profile


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical professionals only. Please post on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


...or call an electrician.


----------



## demoso (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry my bad. How do I remove it from this forum?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

demoso said:


> Sorry my bad. How do I remove it from this forum?


You can't. Just log out & move on.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

MR1650WE830SDIMGU10FR, - did not match any documents.


----------

